# Windows7- why did briefcase replace my folders?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm using Windows 7 and I make a lot of docs and file them in folder. Today, when I was going to make a new folder (right click > new) the folder icon was gone and it was replaced by a briefcase folder. What is this and how can I get my folder icon back?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/17244-63-cannot-create-folders-desktop


----------

